

OpenProfiler launches beta; promises synchronization of various online profiles. - westy92
http://openprofiler.com/

======
skram
I'm surprised people haven't done this before but that leads to my main
question for you: what's the business plan/how will this service support
itself?

~~~
westy92
I have some things in mind, but all that I am worrying about right now is
seeing if people actually show interest in the site/idea.

